# 24/7 question



## sbc_pd10 (Dec 13, 2007)

A close friend is looking to buy a new handgun. He wants it mostly for range shooting and some CCW. The more he looks at different guns the more he changes his mind. I have never owned a Taurus until about a month ago I bought my wife a Taurus Model 85 Ultralite. I am happy with that but I wonder about the 24/7 for my friend. They seem to feel comfortable to me and they are slim enough to carry concealed easily. I see folks talking about them being reliable but I have yet to hear anyone talk about their accuracy. I am not crazy about the factory sites either, but thats easy enough to fix. I am just concerned about the accuracy of them before I advise my friend to look at one.

PS- I have tried to recomend other firearms but price is an issue for him and the 24/7 price seems too good to be true. I am thinking about picking up one for myself if they are reliable and accurate.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Quality*

sbc_pd10: Sir; it is tough to recommend to a friend. Check these out. Good quality, in your price range.
Ruger SR9 in NC $399.00
Stoeger Cougar 8000 $359.00 A Beretta renamed.
Quality is there with either. It is harder to research the Cougar 8000 because Stoeger's marketing strategy; it sucks but that shouldn't throw you off in any way. Beretta is the service center for the 8000
Ruger has a history of taking care of there customers. Which ???
Accuracy: Cougar is more accurate; Ruger is quite accurate.
I've shot 1000rd through the 24/7 Never came together with me. I shoot G's and my shooting partners XD's 24/7 was his. He traded it for the XD


----------

